# neuer IPS Gaming Monitor mit WQHD, 144hz



## Rechi222 (14. Mai 2020)

Servus aus Bayern 
wie schon beschrieben bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming Monitor.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
500€ - 600€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ich besitze noch einen FHD der dann einfach als Zweitmonitor benutzt werden soll.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
MSI RTX2070 

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Hauptsächlich Gaming sollte dann ja auch alltagstauglich sein

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
- Marke ist mir persöhnlich egal aber es sollte schon Support/Qualitätskontrolle vorhanden sein. 
- Dachte an ein IPS-Panel mit 27 Zoll. Sollte auf jeden Fall 2K bzw. WQHD mit 144hz werden da dass die Grafikkarte locker packen sollte.
- Zum Zocken wären natürlich gute Reaktionszeiten vorteilhaft wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass der Unterschied zwischen 1ms oder 4ms wirklich bemerkbar wäre (lasse mich natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren ).
- Bei Funktionen wie G-Sync, HDR oder dieser neue Qunatum-Dot Technologie kenne ich mich Null aus und hoffe jemand kann mir da mit Erfahrungwerten weiterhelfen...
- Außerdem wäre eine VESA Halterung Super da ich gerne auf die meist eher Platzraubenden Standfüße verzichten möchte 

Hoffe ich habe keine wichtigen Angaben vergessen und freue mich schon auf Vorschläge!


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. Mai 2020)

LG UltraGear 27GL850-B ab &euro;'*'469,32 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ ab &euro;'*'497,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB1 XB271HUbmiprz ab &euro;'*'589,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab &euro;'*'429,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Günstige Alternative mit VA Panel und Free-Sync
Monitor SAMSUNG LC27JG56QQUXEN 27 Zoll WQHD Gaming Monitor (4 ms Reaktionszeit, 144 Hz) | MediaMarkt

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/2/


----------



## Faxe007 (14. Mai 2020)

Es wäre noch ganz interessant zu wissen welchen Paneltyp du derzeit benutzt und ob du damit zufrieden bist.
Ich habe den LG Ultragear 27GL850 und bin damit ganz zufrieden. Vielleicht magst du aber auch ein TN Panel - da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich zocke zum Beispiel genauso gerne auf meinem alten BenQ XL2730Z (TN Panel mit 144 Hz aber etwas weniger satten Farben) - bei VA Panels krieg ich dafür Augenplaque.
 Die beiden empfohlenen Acers wären mir einfach gesagt zu alt.


----------



## Rechi222 (14. Mai 2020)

Mein alter Monitor (der leider den Geist aufgegeben hat) hatte ein TN-Panel, wobei ich mir dabei schon hier und da dachte die Farben könnten schon kräftiger sein. Weiß aber wie gesagt nicht ob man den Unterschied zwischen 1ms und 4ms beim Gaming überhaupt bemerkt, weswegen ich mal ein IPS-Panel versuchen wollte.
Hatte mir den Ratgeber auch schon angeschaut. Für die Acer Monitore gibt es ja auch neuere Modelle wie den hier:
Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGSbmiiprzx ab &euro;' '548,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Keine Ahnung ob der gut ist aber man kann mit BLB und IPS Glow ja bei jedem Modell GLück oder Pech haben..


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. Mai 2020)

TN vs. IPS vs. VA: Was ist das beste Monitor-Display fuer Gaming? | PC Jetzt

IPS und TN wirst du schon merken den Unterschied,wenn man natürlich nichts anderes kennt oder gewohnt ist,wird das erst mal komisch sein.

Der Gigabyte würde mir noch einfallen,falls die Acer zu alt sind.
Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q ab &euro;'*'548,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Monitore zu empfehlen ist sowieso am schwierigsten,weil jeder andere Sehgewohnheiten hat und man ja oft keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte einbringen kann.
Wie du selber sagst auch immer ein wenig Glückssache 
Am besten wäre immer wenn man sich vor Ort mal mehrere Modelle anschauen könnte,aber wo ist das heute schon möglich?


----------



## Rechi222 (14. Mai 2020)

Mir ist leider auch kein Laden bekannt wo überhaupt mal ein paar richtige "Gaming" Monitore ausgestellt sind ..
Hat denn jemand von euch Erfahrung oder Ahnung ob HDR oder diese Quantum Dots etwas bringen? Bei HDR soll ja z.B. HDR400 eher nichts bringen und alles was höher geht spiegelt sich ja auch im Preis dementsprechend


----------



## eatMagnetic (14. Mai 2020)

Soweit ich das hier gelesen hab ist HDR nur mit Full Array Local Dimming nützlich, also sollte ohne dieses Feature kein Kaufgrund sein. Allerdings lässt sich von Tests erahnen, dass Bildschirme mit ausgewiesenem HDR400 eine höhere Helligkeit besitzen, und somit subjektiv den Eindruck machen, kräftigere Farben zu besitzen. Aber das ist noch lange kein HDR. Zumal man für HDR und gleichzeitiges Freesync / G-Sync Displayport 1.4 benötigt, soweit ich weiß. Dazu müsste man dann ca. 150€ aufschlagen auf den FI27Q-P.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2020)

Man braucht doch kein DP 1.4 für HDR und adaptive sync gleichzeitig.
Aber ja, HDR macht erst richtig Sinn mit nem ordentlichen FALD, je mehr Zonen desto besser. 
Aber das ist hier eh uninteressant. 
Also bleiben die üblichen Standardempfehlungen Gigabyte FI27Q, LG 27GL850 und Acer XF270HUA.


----------



## Rechi222 (14. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die guten Vorschläge  werde mich morgen mal genauer mit den 3 Modellen beschäftigen:
LG UltraGear 27GL850-B ab &euro;' '528,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGSbmiiprzx ab &euro;' '548,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q-P ab &euro;' '669,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. Mai 2020)

Ich würde den Tuf Gaming von Asus noch mit reinnehmen,weil der so schlecht nicht abgeschnitten hat
Gaming Monitor TUF Gaming VG27AQ | ASUS
YouTube
ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ vs  LG 27GL850-B


----------



## CoLuxe (14. Mai 2020)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> LG UltraGear 27GL850-B ab &euro;'*'469,32 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ ab &euro;'*'497,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Acer Predator XB1 XB271HUbmiprz ab &euro;'*'589,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab &euro;'*'429,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Rein aus Interesse:
Warum der XFO und nicht der XV2?
https://geizhals.de/acer-nitro-xv2-...ml?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e

Liest sich auf dem Datenblatt doch im ersten Augenblick besser?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2020)

Rechi222 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für die guten Vorschläge  werde mich morgen mal genauer mit den 3 Modellen beschäftigen:
> LG UltraGear 27GL850-B ab €'*'528,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGSbmiiprzx ab €'*'548,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q-P ab €'*'669,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Warum den FI27Q-P?
Viel zu teuer für das was er mehr als der FI27Q kann.


Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Ich würde den Tuf Gaming von Asus noch mit reinnehmen,weil der so schlecht nicht abgeschnitten hat
> Gaming Monitor TUF Gaming VG27AQ | ASUS
> YouTube
> ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ vs  LG 27GL850-B


Solange man kein adaptive sync nutzen will.


CoLuxe schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse:
> Warum der XFO und nicht der XV2?
> https://geizhals.de/acer-nitro-xv2-...ml?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e
> 
> Liest sich auf dem Datenblatt doch im ersten Augenblick besser?


Weil schneller und adaptive sync ohne Probleme.


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird es nicht geben.Man muss immer irgendwo Kompromisse machen.Du kannst hier empfehlen was du willst und am Ende trotzdem enttäuscht sein was du bekommen hast,weil dir was nicht gefällt bei den Farben oder Ausleuchtung ect.
Monitor kannst du Afaik keine klare Kaufempfehlung geben auf ein Modell bezogen


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2020)

Es gibt halt Monitore, die nicht so empfehlenswert sind.
Darauf sollte man halt hinweisen.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (15. Mai 2020)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, da ich aktuell genau nach dem gleichen suche wie der TE. 

Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Ultra Wide 34 Zoll Lager, habe aber meine Suche nach einem guten 34 Zoll UWQHD aufgegeben, nachdem ich einige Modelle getestet habe und alle hatten Flackern bei aktiviertem Freesync.
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem klassischen 16:9 27 Zoll Monitor und habe gerade den Acer Predator XB3 XB273UGS hier stehen und direkt beim ersten Model einen Volltreffen gelandet. Keine Pixelfehler, kein IPS Glow und nur minimales BLB. Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich so enttäuscht das der Acer leider auch wieder weg muss: Bei Acer kann man bei aktiviertem Adaptive Sync den Overdrive nicht mehr beeinflussen. Und leider ist die fest gewählte Overdrive Eintellung bei aktiviertem Adapitve Sync extrem schlecht und ich habe heftige Schlieren, Ghosting bzw. Overshoot.

Ich verstehe nicht warum Acer einem nicht wie alle anderen Hersteller die freie Wahl des Overdrive gibt. Leider kann ich den Monitor echt nicht empfehlen. Und ich komme von VA Panel wo ich immer lese das die Schlieren sollen, ist mir aber bei keinem VA Panel bisher aufgefallen. Im gegensatz zum Acer IPS.

Ich habe jetzt mal zwei LG 27 GL-850 bestellt und werde gerne berichten wie die sich schlagen.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (16. Mai 2020)

Ok, ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe noch den Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q und den Asus ROG strix XG279Q bestellt.

Der Asus hat das gleiche panel wie mein jetziger Acer XB273UGS aber mit der Option den overdrive bei aktiviertem freesync zu verändern. Und da ich von dem panel des acers echt positiv überrascht bin, muss ich den Asus auch noch testen. 

Meine Anforderungen für einen neuen Monitor sind folgende:

Offiziell Nvidia Gsync Kompatibel

USB Hub

Ab 144hz

Vesa Halterung

Da bleibt ja jetzt laut Geizhals nicht mehr viel übrig dann. 

Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## Rechi222 (20. Mai 2020)

Habe leider zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit mir die Modelle irgendwo in einem Laden anzuschauen deswegen werde ich wohl auch nicht um das Bestellen und testen herumkommen... Deswegen warte ich schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht da du dich ja recht gut auszukennen scheinst


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (23. Mai 2020)

Wie so oft kam es doch anders als gedacht bei mir 

Die beiden LG GL-850 die ich bestellt hatte, waren nicht mehr lieferbar und ich habe die dann storniert. Worüber ich aber ganz froh bin, da mir leider mit dem Acer ein blödes Missgeschick passiert ist und ich den jetzt nicht mehr zurück geben kann 

Ich habe also nur den Acer XB273UGS, den Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q und den ROG Strix XG279Q aktuell hier stehen wobei ich bis jetzt nur dazu gekommen bin den Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q zu testen. Und ich muss sagen das mir der Gigabyte echt gut gefällt. Ich habe in der Panellotterie mal wieder Glück gehabt, da er keine Pixelfehler, sehr gute Display-Homogenität (DSE), nur minimales BLB und einen minimalen IPS Glow hat mit dem ich leben kann. Wenn auch ein bisschen mehr BLB als der Acer und der Schwarzert ist auch ein bisschen schlechter als beim Acer, aber alles noch im Rahmen dass ich damit gut zurecht komme. Dafür hat der Gigaybte das bessere Coating und der Weißwert ist nicht so grieselig wie beim Acer.

Jetzt das für mich wichtigste: Der Gigabyte läuft perfekt mit Adaptive Sync und die Overdrive Einstellung lässt sich natürlich verstellen und erzeugt mit der mittleren Einstellung "Balanced" ein Schlierenfreies und doch schnelles Bild. Das war ja das Problem beim Acer.

Da mir der Gigabyte in den meisten offensichtlichen Belangen besser gefällt als der Asus ( Da wäre zb. der Standfuß der es erlaubt den Monitor sogar über der Tischkannte hinausstehen zu lassen um mehr Platz auf einem 60 cm Schreibtisch zu haben, dann die zwar nicht helle, aber wenigstens gleichmäßige RGB Beleuchtung auf der Rückseite, der Preis ist auch noch um 150 Euro günstiger), werde ich den Asus wahrscheinlich ohne zu testen wieder zurück schicken, da ich mit dem Gigaybte echt zufrieden bin.

Außerdem bin ich froh das es der günstigere wird, denn leider habe ich mir wie gesagt, mal schnell 500 Euro zerschossen mit dem Acer 

Fazit: Der Gigaybyte bleibt bei mir.


----------



## El-Pucki (23. Mai 2020)

Wie wäre es vielleicht damit? iiyama G-Master GB3461WQSU-B1 Red Eagle ab &euro;' '479,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
Bin selber scharf auf den, Tests gibt es leider noch nicht ...


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (23. Mai 2020)

Acer XB241YU
Kostet 439€ bei Alternate, hat WQHD, 144Hz, 1Ms & GSync.


----------



## eatMagnetic (23. Mai 2020)

Cool danke für dein Feedback zum Gigabyte, war dann auch zwischen dem XG279Q und dem Gigabyte hin und her gerissen, aber der Asus passt mir nicht mehr ganz ins Budget und ich brauch den ELMB nicht unbedingt weswegen ich dann doch den Gigabyte bestellt habe.

Freut mich zu hören, dass das Panel soweit passt, aber auch dass der Overdrive gut arbeitet! 

Dachte dass man durch den Fuß beim Gigabyte eher weniger Platz hat als bei anderen Modellen aber gut zu wissen dass es auch da keine Einbußen gibt. Freu mich schon sehr, hoffe allerdings dass der Gigabyte auch wirklich kommt. Am Mittwoch Nachmittag bestellt und Stand heute Abend immer noch "Wird für Versand vorbereitet" - naja, wird schon.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2020)

Es war ja auch ein Feiertag dazwischen.


----------



## Rechi222 (24. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten ihr habt mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen! Habe mich aufgrund eurer Vorschläge und Eindrücke auch für den Gigabyte entschieden und werde dann die Tage nochmal berichten, wie sich mein Modell so schlägt im Bezug auf BLB, IPS Glow etc.


----------



## Rechi222 (4. Juni 2020)

Für diejenigen die in Zukunft bei Ihrer Suche auf diesen Beitrag stoßen nochmal ein Update:
Habe mir wie schon gesagt den Gigabyte bestellt. Nach ein paar Tagen war das gute Stück dann da doch der erste Eindruck fiel bei mir leider sehr negativ aus... zum ersten mal angeschlossen und schon konnte ich deutliches BLB in der unteren Rechten Ecke erkennen  Ich dachte mir zuerst der Eindruck vergeht evtl. aber nach ein paar Tagen im Gebrauch hat es mich dann doch einfach zu sehr gestört wenn ich daran denke was das Teil kostet.
Da ich kein Fan davon bin, dass gleiche Modell nochmal zu bestellen, habe ich es dann mit dem LG 27GL850-B versucht. Leider fiel mir schon beim entpacken auf dass ich sicherlich nicht der erste Interessent bin, der den Karton von innen sieht.. Und leider auch hier richtig schlimmes BLB in fast allen Ecken (fand mein Vorgänger wohl auch). Ich gehe nicht davon aus dass ich zu empfindlich bin was das angeht, aber finde in so einer Preisklasse sollte nichts allzu sehr im normalen Gebrauch stören. Am Rande bemerkt verstärkt sich der Effekt natürlich auch durch IPS Glow was bei diesem Panel Typ eben so ist jedoch sollte man dann schon darauf achten das richtig unterschieden wird.


Ich werde mir die Tage mal überlegen wie die Reise weitergeht. Beide Monitore sind abgesehen vom bereits genannten wirklich erste Klasse und wenn man dann noch Glück hat dürfte wohl jeder (mit realistischen Ansprüchen) mehr als zufrieden sein.


----------



## eatMagnetic (5. Juni 2020)

Okay schade. Vielleicht bin ich da auch nicht so empfindlich, aber ich hab jetzt auch keinen Vergleich wie schlimm das sein kann - hattest du ein Bild gemacht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links mein alter IPS235 und rechts der Gigabyte-Monitor. Und ich merk's... ich hatte in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass ich kein BLB hätte, allerdings ist es doch zu sehen in den Ecken. Allerdings fällt mir das persönlich nicht so auf, vor allem weil mein Raum in irgendeiner weise immer beleuchtet ist und nur beim schlafen gehen komplett dunkel. Will ihn jetzt nicht zurückschicken, wäre mir zuviel Heckmeck, vor allem weil es glaube ich noch schlimmer kommen kann und ich mit der Funktionalität eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Rechi222 (5. Juni 2020)

Bild habe ich leider keines gemacht aber ich finde auch auf Bildern sieht das immer 100x mal schlimmer aus ^^ Hat mich einfach gestört und war eben auch schon bei dunklen Spielszenen wirklich auffällig ..
Glaube allerdings ich hatte da einfach nur Pech  Ich muss aber wirklich mal sagen dass das Ganze so stark auf Glück basiert hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.. eigentlich wirklich traurig bei solchen Preisen dann noch auf ein anständiges Produkt hoffen zu müssen.
Werde mir auf jeden Fall wieder einen der beiden Modelle bestellen und hoffen da, wie du auch schon gesagt hast, die Funktionalität echt super ist


----------



## Rechi222 (15. Juni 2020)

So die ganze Sache hat jetzt endlich ein Ende gefunden!  
Hatte mich die vergangene Woche nach günstigen Angeboten umgesehen und durch Zufall einen LG 27-GL850-B für 460€ in einem Laden gefunden. Kurz gesagt hab ich das Ding mitgenommen und siehe da kaum eine Spur von BLB und das Bild ist auch wirklich Super  Bin wirklich froh jetzt endlich was gefunden zu haben und will mich hier nochmal bei allen bedanken die mir weitergeholfen haben!


----------

